# Bluetooth static with mobile data on



## BosCeltics18 (Apr 23, 2012)

I am getting a lot of static with my mobile data on. When it is off, I do not get any static at all and it sounds perfect. Any ideas?


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

Pretty sure I get static in my PC speakers from 4G. Maybe switch to 3G (if that's even relevant in your case) .. Would be fine for music, not streaming videos.

Sent from my MAGIC PHONE using RootzWiki


----------

